# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Спицевание колес

## Owl

Вопрос возник в связи с постройкой модели Блерио XI. Масштаб 1:36. Может у кого из уважаемых коллег есть такой опыт? В интернете мало что нашел по этому поводу.
Единственное вот.. http://diorama.ru/workshop/features/84/
Кто сможет еще поделиться технологией?

----------


## Owl

Ну чё, мыслей никаких нет?
Ребят, хоть что нибудь... Мы додумаем.. Были бы хоть какие то предположения..
p.s.
Травлёнку не предлогать... Хлопотно это..

----------


## balu109

http://www.cardarmy.ru/stanok/spokwheel.htm
сам не пробовал, но , по-моему, ниче мудреного. картон собирают 1/33, так что масштаб соизмерим

----------


## Owl

Спасибо огроменное!! Это то, что нужно!  :Wink:

----------


## balu109

а что за масштаб? самоделку лепишь?

----------


## Owl

Ага.. Самоделка. Масштаб 1:36.
Тока не я буду делать. Просили вот узнать насчет колес..

----------


## Owl

Ну вот примерно, что получается...

----------


## Owl

еще немного..

----------

